# Summertime Niçoise?



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 25, 2012)

The Niçoise Salad which originated on the Mediterranean Coast of Nice, in southern France, is a popular salad throughout the Mediterranean and across the seven seas ... I have been preparing it for years for lunch, as it is one of my faves ...  Have a lovely Monday evening ... 

NIÇOISE SALAD  

200 ml. Evoo
1 bay leaf
4 fresh thyme swigs
400g Cuca Brand Jarred Ventresca Tuna in Extra Virgin Olive Oil
240 grams fresh Green Beans ( French style ): blanched to tender
1 green bell pepper julienne
white wine vinegar
1 spinach or rocket 
1 escarola or Romaine   
4 tomatoes red and ripe or Cherry Tomatoes 
4 hard boiled eggs
anchovies
black kalamata olives 
2 red onions sliced thinly

1. Rinse all fresh vegetables and pat dry
2. Place all the vegetables sliced finely in bowl 
3. Salt and freshly black pepper the salad and toss the two types of lettuces chosen
4. drain the tuna, pat dry and place carefully with hard boiled eggs
5.garnish with the anchovies and the Kalamata 

I serve with crusty warm bread and sip a Prosecco. 

Kind Regards. 
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 25, 2012)

I do love a good salade Nicoise.

Thank you for posting such an authentic recipe. There are lots of perfectly nice salads out there, calling themselves Nicoise, but aren't. I wish people would just call them something else.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 25, 2012)

Buonasera Tax Lady,

Thanks so much. I enjoy classic Niçoise very much too ... actually it is one of my fave salads too ... 

Thank you your feedback and pleased to hear ...

When are you going on vacation ? 

Just in case, I miss saying Bon Voyage, have a truly wonderful time.

Kindest Regards.
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 25, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buonasera Tax Lady,
> 
> Thanks so much. I enjoy classic Niçoise very much too ... actually it is one of my fave salads too ...
> 
> ...


I might go to Denmark in early fall, but I might wait until next year. If we don't go to Denmark, we will probably do day trips and just overnight stays here in Quebec. Still deciding.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 25, 2012)

I love, love, this recipe, Margi. I'll definitely make it for us . Taxlady, we used to visit Montreal often when we lived in the Adirondacks. A beautiful city.  Also liked Toronto, Ottawa, and Quebec City.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

*Lyndalou:  Thank You & Enjoy My Niçoise*

Buon Giorno Lynda,

It is always a pleasure to receive your Feedback.

We love classic Niçoise salad and with temperatures in Madrid up to 91 farenheit, 40 centigrade degrees; I had decided to prepare our family favorite Niçoise ... and it is a true healthy and balanced option ... 

Where exactly are you in Florida ? 

I believe I had mentioned, my older daughter is in Saint Augustine and My Mom is in a private nursing home resort, in Miami Beach. I had lived in South Miami Beach for 3 years during the late 1980s. 


Kind Regards,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

*Tax Lady:  Denmark & Quebec Trips on Agenda*

 Buon Giorno Tax Lady,

August and Christmas are the worst times to travel ... Over crowded, rocketing prices and airline delays run rampant. 

When we were in Montreal and Quebec, several years ago, we had gone to an array of some gastronomic showcases and hole in the walls possessing uncountable treasures for the palate. Perhaps, you have been to these: 

*** Montréal : 

1. Japanese: JUN I which is an innovative sashimi and sushi bar. The delectable we had was the BBQ Eel Sashimi ...

2. Québecois: Au Pied de Cochon, an expensive however worthwhile classic restaurant and Chef specialties with modern evolutionary touches added to traditional epicurism of the zone. We had the Roast tenderlion of Pork. 

3. Steaks: Joe Beef Montréal ... Fun and fine rare steak varieties A to Z. 

4. Deli: Schwartz´s which is renowned for their smoked corn beef sandwiches ... 

I am an avid keeper of notebooks in which I write all my journalism notes and background data for my articles which are published in an expat English language magazine here in Madrid Capital for the expat communities including Canadian, American, British, Scandinavians, Dutch, Australian etcetra ... 

Thus, I shall try and find the Quebec edition of my notes ... 

It is 40 centigrade or 90 farenheit degrees here ... a bit like Death Valley and the Sahara ... excessively dry ... 

I shall be headed to our Condo in Puglia, on Adriatic in 2 weeks.  

Kind regards.
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jun 26, 2012)

Tuna... Chicken of the Sea


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

No Mayonnaise, Buon Giorno,

Mayonnaise is an option ... I prefer just a light vinaigrette in this extreme climate ... If I do prepare mayo, it is home made ali oli style ... 

Cuca is my fave brand of tuna ventresca ... However, I am sure  that whatever brand one choose´s, this is a wonderful salad.

Thanks for your feedback and Have a lovely Tuesday. 
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## Claire (Jun 26, 2012)

I believe I had mentioned, my older daughter is in Saint Augustine and My Mom is in a private nursing home resort, in Miami Beach. I had lived in South Miami Beach for 3 years during the late 1980s. 


Kind Regards,
Ciao, Margi.[/QUOTE]

Absolutely love St Augustine (used to live about an hour south).  I just made my version of salad Nicoise last week when we had a hot day.  So refreshing!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

*Claire: St. Augustine - Ponce de León*

Buon Giorno Claire,

Thank you for your feedback ... 

St. Augustine, has a Spanish flavour ... It actually was not an American city until the mid 1800s ... Thus, it still has preserved picturesque Spanish architecture ... It was founded in the 1500s ... The coastline is impressive and in 1980 it only had 12.000 residents ...  However, tt has grown quite a bit due to the Snow Bird Residents ... though not like the Miami Beaches or Fort Lauderdale & Boca Raton & Palm Beach and the rest of southern Florida ... 

I am pleased to hear that you enjoy Niçoise too ...

Any vacation plans yet ? 

I shall be headed to our Condo in Puglia in 2 weeks and in August, we are driving up to Zürich to see Nathalia, our younger daughter and Naia, our older daughter and her family shall be flying over to Zürich, for our family summer reunion and to celebrate the birthdays of The Vet and Nathalia.

Have a lovely Tuesday.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Claire (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't I wish.  Our discretionary income went to spending the better part of a month in Florida, getting our parents home, into physical therapy, "doing" Easter and Mom's birthday.  We came home to a friend's death.  Then our car tried to die on us, my dog had a seizure, and now a friend managed to break her leg.  

I really don't mean to whine.  I live in a "vacation destination" town, so any time I want to play tourist, I just walk to Main Street and spend the day.  But I've never found someone who I can trust to spend a few days in my house and care for my dog.  I swore to husband that we'd get our next dog used to being in kennels so we could take vacations.  Hasn't happened.


----------



## lyndalou (Jun 26, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno Lynda,
> 
> It is always a pleasure to receive your Feedback.
> 
> ...



We live in Central Florida just south of Ocala. We were in St. Augustine just about a month or so ago for a few days. It's a great place to visit, so beautiful. We spent Christmas down at the Keys with our daughter and her family. Had a great time, but prefer a quieter life, having lived most of our lives in a very small town in upstate New York.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

Lynda,

Buonasera ... 

Ocala / Orlando area ... I have a very dear old lady friend who was born in Cuba, however, immigrated to Miami in 1960. Since 2010, she has been living with her daughter in Ocala vicinity ... 

She is not too well unfortunately and due to her illness, we are unable to keep in touch. Her daughter calls me a few times yearly to keep me abreast ...   

Must be quite hot over there too being inland ...    

Have a lovely summer ... 

Ciao and Have a nice Tues.
Margaux.


----------

